# Harry Potter may be coming to e-books



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't see if this has already been posted anywhere and wasn't sure where to post it. Feel free to move.

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/119581-rowling-opens-door-to-digital-harry-potter-books.html


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Now THOSE I would EASILY buy in e-form for more than print. I just want them!!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's about time!  I think I have too many other books and don't have time to re-read these now.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I would only buy them if e-book prices were below $9.00 (US).


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are books I would definitely buy. I love to re-read them and I have earmarked/book marked/highlighted my versions to death--but they are just too big and bulky to carry around


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's about time she wakes up! I would buy them the instant they make them available and likely pay whatever is asked. It's one of the only series I can say that about.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Woo hoo! (And it's not even April Fool's Day!)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesn't this women have enough money!  Maybe the Dom Perignon in the moat around the castle has gone flat and need replacing.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally.... one of the few series I still dig out and read in the DTB version.

Would love to have these on my Kindle


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It figures this would happen the week after I moved all seven of those heavy tomes to my new house. I would have given them to my neighbor's little girl.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It figures this would happen the week after I moved all seven of those heavy tomes to my new house. I would have given them to my neighbor's little girl.


So it's your fault it's taken this long for her to consider ebooks? You should have moved a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's about time she wakes up! I would buy them the instant they make them available and likely pay whatever is asked. It's one of the only series I can say that about.


ITA...This is the only series I bought in HB, and I will buy the e version when they come out. A "boxed" set would be nice.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tripp said:


> ITA...This is the only series I bought in HB, and I will buy the e version when they come out. A "boxed" set would be nice.


Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't like "boxed" sets for my Kindle. I've tried several different ones (Sookie, Stephanie Plum, Lord of the Rings) and just don't like them. I like having the clickable Table of Contents and all the bundles I've tried you can only navigate from book to book instead of chapters (does that make sense?) I'm content to pay extra to get them individually and it doesn't bug me at all to have them all on my home page.

But for those that DO want them, I hope they'll do both a set and the individual books like they did with Lord of the Rings.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

To JK Rowling: Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the article, her publishing company has gone from "monitoring the developing area" of ebooks to "actively looking" at the ebook market.  Definitely a step in the right direction but I'm not holding my breath.

Though, I, too, will likely buy them when/if they become available for Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have them in hardback and paperback and if I liked audiobooks, I'd probably have them, too.  I'm ready to jump on the e-wagon for these. 

Hopefully, JKR will think about the price and keep it reasonable. Otherwise, I'll have to make a decision about whether the change jar goes to Glee DVDs or Potter e-books.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Now if they can just make them available as ebooks for the Nintendo DS, my boys will be all set!!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I own these books in hardback (US edition) and paperback (UK edition) and I would love to own them on my kindle as well.  It would be nice not to have to lug around a 700 page book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd love the ebook versions so that I can mark them up and underline to my heart's content.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Woo hoo!  I will be very happy to purchase Kindle versions of the Harry Potter series.  I already have hardback, paperback, UK versions, audio versions from the US and the UK.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope they come out in Amazon's format
sylvia


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't like "boxed" sets for my Kindle. I've tried several different ones (Sookie, Stephanie Plum, Lord of the Rings) and just don't like them.


You aren't the only one!! I will be reading the Sookie Stackhouse books soon and will be Kindleizing them, and WONT be buying the bundle. I want separate titles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't like "boxed" sets for my Kindle. I've tried several different ones (Sookie, Stephanie Plum, Lord of the Rings) and just don't like them. I like having the clickable Table of Contents and all the bundles I've tried you can only navigate from book to book instead of chapters (does that make sense?) I'm content to pay extra to get them individually and it doesn't bug me at all to have them all on my home page.
> 
> But for those that DO want them, I hope they'll do both a set and the individual books like they did with Lord of the Rings.


I like them for the "bargain factor" (like the first 6 Harry Bosch books were pre-agency model) but I wish they'd do them the way Sony does - you buy them as a collection but they download as individual books - at least the collections I've bought were like that. Much more user friendly.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't like "boxed" sets for my Kindle. I've tried several different ones (Sookie, Stephanie Plum, Lord of the Rings) and just don't like them. I like having the clickable Table of Contents and all the bundles I've tried you can only navigate from book to book instead of chapters (does that make sense?) I'm content to pay extra to get them individually and it doesn't bug me at all to have them all on my home page.


No, I don't really like the boxed sets of books either. I like individual titles so I can move around them easier.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the bundles with a good linked TOC. but it might be better separate with collections. I don't have update yet
sylvia


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

This is one series I own in DTB format that I would purchase in Kindle format in a heartbeat!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never read any of the HP books, but I think I would if they came out in Kindle format.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Very happy to see this! I'm actually reading the series for the first time now. (I'm about 2/3 of the way through book 5, and reading the whole series straight through.) The last few books, especially book 5, are too bulky for me to carry around, so I've only been reading them at home. I'd love to have these on my Kindle.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

This is good news for sure! I had to leave my hardbacks behind when we moved and I would love to read them with the kids!


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Somewhere out there a tropical rain forest is signing with relief.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if they are going to release them all at once or tease us with one book a year. That's what they're doing with the extended editions of the movies. They released 1 and 2 together, but now we'll only get one a year.  PoA won't come out until December. 

I may have to take out a second mortgage on my house.  Nero Wolfe, Glee, HP movies and ebooks. My budget might not be able to stand it.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Well...my back welcomes the news, at least. Some of those later books in the series are really big and heavy...lugging around three or four of them at once is like carrying around a load of bricks. Better to have them all in virtual form, since by definition virtual is weightless....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Woo hoo! I will be very happy to purchase Kindle versions of the Harry Potter series. I already have hardback, paperback, UK versions, audio versions from the US and the UK.


LOL That's just overkill!! (Seriously though: I want the UK versions, too. Maybe when I go to London one of these years.)


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Why go to London (other than it being cool) when you can order them from amazon.co.uk?!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=philosophers+stone&x=0&y=0&sprefix=philosopher


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Did that for Steven Savile's Slaine 2, only because the US version never came out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Why go to London (other than it being cool) when you can order them from amazon.co.uk?!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=philosophers+stone&x=0&y=0&sprefix=philosopher


I'm thinking the shipping and the air fare might be about the same.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably, Gertie. lol


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I would definitely buy them all in e-form as well. My hard copies are already pretty worn out from so much use. It would be awesome to have them for the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> LOL That's just overkill!! (Seriously though: I want the UK versions, too. Maybe when I go to London one of these years.)





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm thinking the shipping and the air fare might be about the same.


"Ann in Arlington" coerced someone into bringing a set of the paperback UK version last year.  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

How is the UK version different from the US version? Is it just the covers and small alterations to spelling?


----------



## mellyf (Jan 24, 2010)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Woo hoo! I will be very happy to purchase Kindle versions of the Harry Potter series. I already have hardback, paperback, UK versions, audio versions from the US and the UK.


I have all of the above *except* for the UK audio versions. I've seriously thought about those because I've heard Stephen Frye does a wonderful job. I'm so used to Jim Dale doing the characters' voices that I wonder if it would be jarring to hear the books read a different way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> How is the UK version different from the US version? Is it just the covers and small alterations to spelling?


Covers and terminology. Also, the first book is titled Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. They thought Americans were too dumb to understand the term Philosopher's Stone, so they changed the title.

They also have different covers for adults and children. Same book, just different covers.

The UK versions don't have chapter art, either.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I found the shipping from the UK to the US wasn't all that bad.  I seem to remember it being around $15 at the time I bought them.  Considering I spent $20 for one day shipping on my kindle I had no problem spending that much to ship a huge set of books over the ocean.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I may actually read this series then. There was no way i was going to try to read those heavy books. Not to mention that everyone likes to but in on your reading when your reading a popular series.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Shipping doesn't have to be bad at all from the UK to the US.  I just got a book shipped for £2.60 ($4 USD) from Edinburgh.  It's just most places will overcharge you for it.  I looked through at least six different online dealers who were charging $15 before finding this place with the much more reasonable $4 fee.  I also buy Terry Pratchett books from the UK because they have the better covers and it was very reasonable.  I think I paid $35 altogether for a signed copy of a new paperback when Unseen Academicals came out.

As for rebuying Harry Potter... I don't know.  JK Rowling has just rubbed me the wrong way on a lot of things since I last picked up one of her books.  Had she made this move earlier I would most definitely have them on my Kindle and probably not have even been looking through the interwebs about her to find out the things that have irked me so.  But now I just don't know if I can do it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wish we could get the UK versions for kindle.  I do feel like saying to JK Rowling "too late!"

I've listened to some of Stephen Frye's audio book (UK version) and it's great.  When I was reading book 7, I'd listen on my way home from work, sometimes of what I'd already read.  I was so into it then.  Read them all in 2007.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

literally hyperventilating waiting for article to open. Obsessed is a mjor understatement when it comes to HP for me... practically memorized the awesome things! I own three copies of most of them, only bought one and got the others from friends cleaning out I wonder if they will do versions of both US and UK, I think I might have to go UK, and compare word for word, haha    Hopefully this is no false hope, but a *soon* thing!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I would get them as well, especially being that they are too big to carry around in the DTB version. I agree with Luv, that it would be easier as individual books or as someone said, do it like Sony does the bundles.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Covers and terminology. Also, the first book is titled Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. They thought Americans were too dumb to understand the term Philosopher's Stone, so they changed the title.
> 
> They also have different covers for adults and children. Same book, just different covers.
> 
> The UK versions don't have chapter art, either.


Ah. I see. Thank you!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I hope it happens soon.  I have HB of both the US and the UK versions.  And yes, one can get "slightly illegal" downloads of it for your Kindle.  But I'd buy the real thing...but there's a conundrum: I've made a commitment to myself to not spend more than $9.99 for a book.  What if they charge more per book?  Would I still buy them?  I'd have to ponder this...

I don't think it's "too late" for Rowling to agree to e-book format.  There are many authors whose major works haven't appeared in e-format: Anne Rice, Michael Crichton, and Cormack McCarthy come to mind right away.  I do think that if (when) Rowling agrees to issue "Harry Potter" it will be a big deal for the e-book format, just likes sales for DTBs was.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not so much a matter of it being too late for her to adopt the format, it's more a matter of how vehemently and insultingly opposed she was to eBooks just a year ago.  There are a lot of authors out there without eBooks yet, but very few of them were/are so vocal about not wanting to have their books published and those that are don't tend to be as well known as Rowling.  I guess in reading about her anti-eBook exploits I ran across a lot of other things that soured her for me which is unfortunate.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've already bought the series a few times (for me and gifts for others), and I actually own the series in PDF, but I'll buy the eBooks as soon as they're available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm hoping they won't be more than $9.99. The paperbacks have been out forever.  Deathly Hallows is $10 for the paperback.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

A year ago, I would have paid a lot more for them. Now, I would wait until they fall to a price that makes want to hit the button. I have no idea what that price will be yet, but it's less than $10...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

With what she's said about e-books I didn't think this would ever happen, and since I bought my kindle 2 years ago I've always said I will not read them until they are kindleized.  My husband is obsessed with the books and movies, and I really would like to read them - but with 40 books on my TBR list it isn't very high of a priority.  If this really does happen, I'll probably actually get to read them!!  
When I saw this thread I thought it was an extension of the April Fools one!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Count me as one who would buy them in a heartbeat. I worked at the library when they first came out and the nice catalogers covered them for me "to save for my kids" who weren't even a twinkle in my eye yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the reasons I'm sure she's considering it (nothing definite yet) is her publishers must be pushing her. Now that all the books are out, even though there will always be new readers, their profits are bound to plummet. 

I have another concern besides the price. They may stagger release of the e-books so they can pump up their profits every year. 

I'm guessing this whole thing is six months away, if it ends up happening at all.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the new movie, from the final book, coming out may have something to do with it as well.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder if she was getting any kind of statistics on piracy.  (Is that even possible?)  I could see that being a factor.  If any books need to be e-books, it's this series.

My kids used to live and breathe HP.  We have at least 3 copies of each book, and all the audiobooks (parts of which I have memorized).  One of the movies gets watched at least once a week around here.  My son has a HP quilt I made.  At least they've stopped casting spells in the back yard.

I will buy these books for Kindle unless they are outrageously priced.  It would be great if they came out before the final movie so I could reread them again.


----------



## David Wood (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the HP books are perfect examples of the futility of trying to avoid e-piracy. They haven't even been "officially" released as ebooks, yet you can get them in e-format all over the web. Personally, I own the hardcovers, and both the US and UK audiobooks (can't decide which narrator I like better.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

David Wood said:


> I think the HP books are perfect examples of the futility of trying to avoid e-piracy. They haven't even been "officially" released as ebooks, yet you can get them in e-format all over the web. Personally, I own the hardcovers, and both the US and UK audiobooks (can't decide which narrator I like better.)


You are 100% correct about copies of the books being available now in e-format - for free. Surely Rowling knows this.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

DYB said:


> You are 100% correct about copies of the books being available now in e-format - for free. Surely Rowling knows this.


Ironically one of her most cited reasons for not wanting the books in e-book form is that she doesn't want them pirated. She's encouraging it, not keeping it from happening. There were some other off the wall reasons too, but this is one of the ones she gave.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Ironically one of her most cited reasons for not wanting the books in e-book form is that she doesn't want them pirated. She's encouraging it, not keeping it from happening. There were some other off the wall reasons too, but this is one of the ones she gave.


Well, she needs to start googling!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Ironically one of her most cited reasons for not wanting the books in e-book form is that she doesn't want them pirated. She's encouraging it, not keeping it from happening. There were some other off the wall reasons too, but this is one of the ones she gave.


Another was that she wanted kids to get the experience of holding a real book in their hands. As far as I can see, kids want the experience of holding a PSP or DS in their hands.

I personally think they were holding off until after the first wave of book purchases subsided so they could pump up the profits with the e-books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You're so cynical, Gertie....not that I don't agree with you.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Up thread, someone asked about the differences between the UK and US versions. Here is a detailed list of exactly what is different as well as what has been edited in later editions

http://www.hp-lexicon.org/about/books/differences.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You're so cynical, Gertie....not that I don't agree with you.


As long as they don't price the books too high or dribble them out one by one, I'll be happy to get them.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, yeah, I likely will too.  I like the books, but I'm not near the aficionado that some are -- I have a set of U.S. hardbacks, but no idea what 'version' they are otherwise.  Only seen a couple of the movies. Don't own any audiobooks.  Have read them two or three times in the early cases, maybe only once on the last couple.  But I'd get the ebooks to read again if they're reasonably priced as I did enjoy them.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just never bought her excuse of wanting people to have the experience of holding a "real" book in their hands.  She allowed the audio books (which I dearly love), which do not require the holding a book, and the movies...  I mean come on.  Seriously?

At least in e-book format, it requires that one actually "read" the books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, the "holding a 'real' book" doesn't ring true in the light of audio books, movies and. . .oh. . .look. . .an AMUSEMENT PARK. . . . .

I think mostly she was worried about piracy. . . .I think she does have a personal 'thing' for books. . . .I think she thought the whole ebook thing was a fad and/or she was thinking in terms of reading on a computer screen which is a different experience than an e-ink screen. . . .(though that goes back to a movie screen is o.k)

Anyway, if she's coming around, that's a good thing. . . .it's good to know a person can change their mind!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think she saw how much money JA Konrath was making on ebooks and it made her mad that she was missing out on her share.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I just never bought her excuse of wanting people to have the experience of holding a "real" book in their hands. She allowed the audio books (which I dearly love), which do not require the holding a book, and the movies... I mean come on. Seriously?
> 
> At least in e-book format, it requires that one actually "read" the books.


Honestly. She's really out of touch on this.



> I think mostly she was worried about piracy. . .


I'm afraid she missed the boat here as well. I know people who already own eBook copies, and won't be buying hers if she ever releases them.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

A bit of a brag here...my Nephew, Seth, just finished going to Brown University & is off to Medical School. All of a sudden, it seemed to me, at his Graduation Party, he mentions that the girl that was in the Harry Potter Movies goes to Brown University. Now he tells me!!! He's spoken to her twice!!! He's even seen her in a play at Brown. He said that there was a lot of people (secret service?) protecting Hermoine there, er Harry's friend, um, well, you know who....whose name you can utter without fear. Sheesh, where is my autograph Nothing, I tell you. He never thought of getting 1 for his Aunt. Bummer!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Sheesh, where is my autograph


I know how you feel. My son once waited on Michael Buble at an ice rink. The least he could've done was give me a call!


----------



## David Wood (Feb 17, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> I just never bought her excuse of wanting people to have the experience of holding a "real" book in their hands. She allowed the audio books (which I dearly love), which do not require the holding a book, and the movies... I mean come on. Seriously?
> 
> At least in e-book format, it requires that one actually "read" the books.


I guess audio books are important so that visually impaired people don't miss out on the books. Of course, I still agree with you. I don't think it was ever about holding a "real" book- it was misguided/futile fear of epiracy.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I justified my initial purchase of a kindle on the fact that it would enable me to take the complete HP around with me without the need for a supermarket trolley. It was only after I'd got it, I realised they weren't available  - still, the excuse worked  However, I'm now exploring all the other books that are availble on kindle, so all's well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> I justified my initial purchase of a kindle on the fact that it would enable me to take the complete HP around with me without the need for a supermarket trolley. It was only after I'd got it, I realised they weren't available - still, the excuse worked  However, I'm now exploring all the other books that are availble on kindle, so all's well.


All good things come to those who wait ... unless we die first. 

We have quite a few (good) fantasy authors here on Kindleboards. There might even be a thread that just lists the fantasy books.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As long as they don't price the books too high or dribble them out one by one, I'll be happy to get them.


I'm hoping that too. If that happens I will wait 'til they are all out, and all at a reasonable price. I'd like to read the whole series again from start to finish. I've read all of them a few times but never 1 to 7 all through.

I wonder if UK versions will only be available in UK & US in US.... I read books 1 to 5 as UK versions, and 6 & 7 as US.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Think iPad


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

danfan said:


> .... I read books 1 to 5 as UK versions, and 6 & 7 as US.


I read them straight through when 7 came out. . . .I'd done the same thing for 5 and 6. . . .a very good way to remind oneself of the _significant_ events of earlier books. . . .I have them in US hardcover, and UK softcover. . . . .yeah, I'd probably buy them for Kindle. . . .'cause I share the account with my brother and when he decided to get the thing he asked two questions: Can I get John Grisham (no, then, but YES now!) and can I get Harry Potter? . . . .


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

My guess is that they will, indeed, make US versions available in the US and the UK versions in the UK.  The differences are really quite minimal (I have both in hardcover.)  Aside from a few Britishisms (like using the word "revisions" when discussing kids studying for exams), it's all exactly the same.  (Well, the name of the first novel is, of course, different!)


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone here any updates on this? She was interviewed on Oprah today and I watched in part hoping that Oprah might ask her about this but of course it was mostly about Oprah, and some about JK, lol...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> Anyone here any updates on this? She was interviewed on Oprah today and I watched in part hoping that Oprah might ask her about this but of course it was mostly about Oprah, and some about JK, lol...


Haven't heard another word although I check for news periodically. Still, we live in hope.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Anyone here any updates on this? She was interviewed on Oprah today and I watched in part hoping that Oprah might ask her about this but of course it was mostly about Oprah, and some about JK, lol...


Haha. You're not kidding! Oprah is the most self-centered woman on television. And that's saying something!


----------

